
Dont Copy That Floppy - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=197&v=hpv6_6pCpY8
======
unilynx
better version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI)

------
octosphere
On the theme of anti-piracy propaganda:
[https://i.redd.it/qzmicynf3rz01.png](https://i.redd.it/qzmicynf3rz01.png)

